# لماذا يعتمد attenuation على signal's frequency؟



## Ayah.F (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم,


سؤال: لماذا يعتمد attenuation على signal's frequency؟

ارجو ممن يعرف الاجابة الرد, و الشكر موصول.​


----------



## mahmoud awd (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جاري تحضير الرد
هل درستي am-fm
هل درستي electromagnatic wave spectrum
عشان اقدر اوصلك الشرح
ولا بتدرسي signal


----------



## Ayah.F (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اأخي... انا بدرس Fundamental of communication system
مكتوب أن :
Degree to which the signal is attenuated by transmission line depends on :
material of the line
the physical construction
& signal's frequency
انا بعرف ان attenuation بحصل لما بوجود resistance فما علاقة frequency 

؟؟


----------



## Ayah.F (27 أكتوبر 2011)

انا درست بمادة machinens بما يخص ال transformers
ان كلما زاد frequency زادت hysteresis losses وكنا نعبر عن هذه losses ب resistance
مما يعني ان لما تزيد f بزداد losses وبالتالي بصير عنا attenuation
هذا تحليلي لست متأكدة هل هذا التحليل صحيح أم لا؟؟


----------



## mahmoud awd (27 أكتوبر 2011)

علي قدر المستطاع قدرت اشرح 
في فيديو مهم جدا موجود العنوان بتاعة في ملف الورد
واي استفسار اخر انا موجود 
يارب توصل المعلومة
http://hotfile.com/dl/133462108/f802cd6/hight_frequancy_hight_attenuation.rar.html


----------



## Ayah.F (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير أخي ..
الله يباركلك بعلمك وينفع فيك... الحمد لله شرحك مفيد..


----------



## mahmoud awd (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا والحمد لله وكل عام وانت والامه الاسلامية بخير


----------



## Ayah.F (28 أكتوبر 2011)

وانت بخير ..


----------

